

Open Whisper Systems's “Winter Break Of Code,” a week-long free trip to Kauai - corywright
https://whispersystems.org/blog/winter-break-of-code/

======
andrewcooke
i guess i'm too old for this kind of thing, but i wonder if it would be better
to base it somewhere outside the us. would people interested in this kind of
project who aren't us-based be more inclined to visit in that case?

(chile is one possibility, but i may be biased ;o)

but anyway, looks like fun...

~~~
xorbyte
The previous hackathon was near Zurich
[https://whispersystems.org/blog/hackathon-
zurich/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/hackathon-zurich/), so it's certainly
not out of the question it will be outside of the US again, some time in the
future.

